# Chronicles/ProGamerForums Youtube Gaming Group



## McMurphy (Jan 6, 2008)

Try saying that ten times, fast. 

Many of us have some sort of a Youtube account, yet float around aimlessly unaware that the very people who we speak to regularly on this forum are also roaming the videos.

If you are a gamer of this site and have a Youtube account, feel free to join the Chronicles/ProGamerForums Gaming Group.  Just click the link to add yourself.


----------

